# Another is GSD right for me topic-thanks for help



## Linder (Dec 17, 2008)

Fransheska's thread is a great thread with a great ending. I am finding myself sort of in her shoes in terms of determining if a working lines GSD or even German showlines GSD is right for me; really any GSD in general. I have been an intense admirer of the breed all my life but I will never forget my experience with my first GSD when I was 5. My dad had him on a long leash tied to a tree in the fenced in back yard and when I went out to play with him he had jumped over our fence and was struggling unable to get back over the fence due to the leash being just short enough for him to not get to the ground on the other side. Needless to say at 5 I was frantically trying to help him get back over the fence which he finally did after basically kicking off my head after I had climbed over the fence and got up under him trying to help him. I still wonder what the H*LL my dad was thinking. His name was Jake and when I asked my dad what happened to Jake he says he doesn't remember. Anyways after that I grew up with a chow and he was my heart dog as you guys like to say. He was by my side everywhere I went and talking about a one person dog. Believe me no one would bother me without sacrificing a mouthful to King. Years later after college and living the single life I ran into this guy in the parking lot of a Houstons restaurant in Nashville and the guy has this beautiful puppy in the bed of his truck trying to give him away because he can't keep him, well my friend that was with me talked me into it; needless to say I named him Houston. He was supposed to be a GSD/Mastiff mix but I know he was a GSD/Chow. I loved him as much as King but unfortunately didn't realize until it was too late that he had been going into a neighbors chicken coop and going crazy. He said he didn't but I am pretty sure he shot him-probably the same day I had set up an invisible fence.
Well I said all of that just to give a little background on my dog history and to say now I am married with a 6 yr old son that would like a puppy. My wife thinks that if I get a GSD it will be my dog and I believe she could be right if I am not careful. I think that the puppy could bond with my son and they will play together but if I am spending allot of time training him I fear he probably will become more my dog than Brocks. 
I am also trying to be realistic with myself to determine how much time I am willing to spend with my/our dog to know if we should get a GSD or some other breed. I like the idea of his dog being a puppy when he is brought into our house so he will bond with my son early on; that is the way King and I bonded when I was 6 basically from the ride home from Chattanooga to Atlanta from the breeder he had become my lifelong buddy. Well I would love to hear any feedback from you wonderful folks on the subject, I realize we may just become a two dog family so I can still have my GSD.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

In reality, kids do not usually do well with owning dogs. The parents usually train the dog & the dog is more the parent's dog than the kid's. That IS in my opinion how it should be. The dog will probably be very fond of your son but the dog will take it's lead from you. We had two dogs when I was growing up. One I got at about 3 yo when I was taken to choose a dog - the choice I gave my Dad was the pekanese or the Saint Bernard. We got the peke. He was supposed to be my dog but in truth my parents trained him and largely took care of him. I loved him. When I was about 10 or 11 we got a American Bulldog. She was a terrific dog and very much my Dad's dog... BUT I was the one that took her for walks, I took her bike riding, I played with her and she hung out with me.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

No matter how you want to look at this, the new dog will be YOUR dog and your son will play with him. You are the one that will be responsible for his feeding, grooming, exercise, training, cleaning up after, vet visits, and all that goes with owning a dog. There is nothing wrong with your son helping out or encouraging the new dog to sleep in his room, but you still have the final responsibility. 

Kids in general are not good with dogs and should never be left alone with one. The dog may be kid-safe, but most kids aren't dog-safe and your dog will be the one to suffer for it if you aren't careful. Kids need to be supervised all the time when around dogs and taught how to behave around them.

I prefer to place adult dogs with families with kids rather than puppies. That way you know the temperament and size you are getting. Puppies bite and chew things a lot which isn't their fault, that's just what they do until they grow older and you teach them better manners. Parents tend to get very cranky when the new puppy keeps biting their kids and chews up all the kid's toys and when the puppy loses its initial cuteness, that's when I get them dumped back into rescue.

I'm ok with families getting puppies only if they really know what they are getting into, have the time to deal with all the puppy stuff, are willing to supervise their kids, and know what they are doing.

Please think long and hard about how much time you have to devote to a new dog or puppy, then look around at the different breeds, visit your local humane society, check out your local rescues, and then decide what breed or mixed breed you want. Take the whole family with so everyone decides on which dog is right for the family.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: Elaine Parents tend to get very cranky when the new puppy keeps biting their kids and chews up all the kid's toys and when the puppy loses its initial cuteness, that's when I get them dumped back into rescue.


Great post Elaine. Especially important for the OP to realize just how much the "average" German Shepherd puppy CHEWS and BITES. And how hard that biting can be. Most of us that have had numerous GSD puppies also have numerous scars from the little German SHREDDERS, AKA "Carpet SHARKS".


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

How about an ADULT rescue? *Everybody wins*:
1.You get to see the character before you bring home the dog
2. You get to see which dog likes your son
3. You get to save a life
4. Puppy BITING (breaking of skin!) is avoided
5. Reputable rescues have tested the dog with kids, dogs, and cats.. and already know if the dog is okay with car rides, the vet, and maybe even thunderstorms and being left alone in a crate for a few hours.
6. The dog will finally have a purpose-- loving you and your family.
7. Health time-bombs are not usually waiting to spring, rescues often have a better idea about the adult dog's health situation and history than you can guess about a puppy's genetic mystery-package.

All that said, the dog will be yours, and your son may enjoy him sometimes too.


----------



## Linder (Dec 17, 2008)

Thanks everyone,
You have all made great points and given me much to consider. About the only thing I worry about w/ rescue dogs is their temperament which is one of the main reasons I am such a GSD fan (shyness, being skiddish of loud noises, lightning, etc as well as other potential mental roadblocks worry me a little). I guess as you say Patti, much of the dogs character can be observed at the rescue center as well as getting ffedback from the people there as to the personality of the dog.


----------

